# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Incestet

## Antitrup

Incestet:

Marrdheniet seksuale midis personave qe, per shkak te natyres se marrdhenieve te tyre farefisnore, jane te ndaluar nga ligji ose zakoni prej martesave branda fisit.  Per shkak se brenda kultures incesti eshte me shume nje cheshtje emocionale se sa legale, termi tabu ne shkencen njerezore - anthropologjike si universal, megjithese eshte impouar ndryshe ne shoqeri te ndryshme dhe dege te diturise provokon gjeresisht reagime te ndryshme nga nje shoqeri ne tjetren.
Duke folur ne pergjithesi, marrdhenia e afert gjenetike midis dy personave, me e forte dhe me e larte paditet tabuja dhe ndalohet.  Diskurajohet marrdhenia seksuale midis tyre.  
Me poshte, marrdhenia seksuale midis nje ati dhe bije, nje nene dhe biri, ose nje vella dhe nje oter eshte pothuaje e ndaluar.  Marrdheniet seksuale midis nje ungji dhe mbese ose midis nje hallle dhe nipi jane gjithashtu tabu ne teresi, dhe marrdheniet midis kusherinjve te pare jane te ndaluara po ashtu ne disa shoqeri.

Tabu inceste pertej anetareve direkt te familjes mund te varen pafundesisht, sidoqofte, ne linjat martesore ne shoqerine ne Melanesia, per shembull, tabuja eshte zgjatur prej vellezerve biologjik dhe motrave per te permbajtur te gjithe te gjitha te ashtuquajtur vella moter te klasifikuar qe gjurmojne prejardhjen e tyre neperdrejt te njejtes linje martesore.  
Me poshte, ne shoqerine Melanesiane incesti tabu perben nje dallim, midis personave - te gjithe prej te cileve mund te quhen kusherinj te pare ne Albania, Amerike, ose sistemet e lidhjeve familiare ne Europe - disa duke u shprehur me goje qe ndalohen si partnere seksual, te tjere te konsideruar si chifte ideal martesor.  Nje tip i ndryshimte i konsiderimeve kulturore eshte deshmues ne traditat Balineze, te cilet mbajten lindjen e seksit te kundert binjak qe te kaste-ulnin partneret qe te beheshin deshmi incesti, bazuar ne besimin qe te rilindurit kishin mundesine te nderkryenin aktivitet seksual ndersa qene brenda ne miter.  Binjaket e seksit te kundert lindur ne kasten e klases ne fuqi, sidoqofte, qene bashkuar te martoheshin.  Besimet sich jane keto shkaktojen anthropologjistet kunder ngushtimeve biologjike shpjeguese per incestet tabu dhe te paraqesin pengesa te rrepta me fjalecaktime universale.

Asnjemepak, vetem disa shpallje pergjithesuese mund te behen:

1. Incesti eshte pothuajse i denuar universalisht dhe zakonisht shikohet me tmerr:
2. Rralle, anullime kulturore miratuese te incesteve tabu jane te ditura, nje nga me te paret eshte te qenet mbreteror moter e vella bashkim ky i imponuar martesor;
3. Pasi mardhenia e menjehershme biologjike zvogelohet, miratimi kunder intimitetit seksual mund te qetesohet ose shduket.
Ne anthropologji, shumica e rikerkimit per incestin permban analiza dhe interpretime te struktures, funksionit, dhe, ne nje grade me te ulet, origjinen e incestit tabu.  Per shkencetaret e qenies njerezore qe jane te orientuar shoqerisht dhe biologjikisht, pyetja ndaj incestit, dhe pyetje te tjera te aferta te martesave jashte fisit dhe martesave brenda fisit, jane paresisht nje cheshtje e gjenetikes.  Popullsite me njegjakesi te larte kane zvogeluar suksesin riprodhues dhe jane bere pellgje gjenetik per shrregullime te trasheguara.

Me fjale funksionuese, disa studiues e shohin incestin tabu si prezervimin e familjes nukleare prej dis-harmonise se shkaktuar prej xhelozise seksuale, dhe ky argument eshte zgjatur per tu aplikuar ne shpjegimin e rregullave te marteses jashte fisit.

Teoristet evolucionar argumentojne qe ndalimi i incestit perbrenda nje grupi dhe rregullave korresponduese te marteses jashte fisit i vene kusht meshkujve qe te kerkojne partner seksual martesor jashte grupit, atypari duke stabilimentuar aleanca funksionale me burrat e grupeve te tjere me te cilet ata kane kembyer - bere krushqi me femrat.

Nje teori tjeter, qe thekson socializimin, argumenton qe tabuja eshte nje metode e rendesishme per te vendosur rregull ne impulset erotike te femijet, duke i pergatitur ata qe te funksionojne me veprime te matura te kufizuara ne shoqerine e rritur. 
Shpjegimi psikoanalitik i Sigmund Freudit spekulloi qe; tmerri i incestit prejardhur nga kombinimet e emocioneve ambivalente kundrejt familjes direkte te dikujt dhe deshirave te ndrydhura te ndaluara per te kryer akte seksuale me anetare familjar te seksit te kundert.
Studiuesit e sotem, ne atentatet e tyre per te mbajtur llogari ose per te gjetur origjinen e incestit tabu te panderprere, kane qene te plotkujdesshem per te menjanuar shpjegimet moniste, qofshin gjenetike, historike, ose sociale.  Pyetja gjithashtu eshte ngritur nese nje fenomen bashkues incesti ekziston, duke sugjeruar qe vella e moter, nene e bir, dhe ate dhe bije, bashkimet seksuale mund te kuptohet dhe luftohen me mire kur dallohen teorikisht.

Enciklopedia Britanike.

----------


## Prototype

Lindja e nje femije nga prinder qe jane te lidhur familjarisht psh kusherinj te pare ne shume raste rezulton ne lindjen ne nje femije me te meta mendore ...

Kam pare njehere ke Jerry Springer , moter e vella , (motra) kishin ngelur me barre ....cfare nuk ndodh ne kete bote .....edhe ne Amerike qe gjoja ka arritur kulmi i civilizimit ....

----------


## Fiona

E para, Jerry Springer show s'eshte i vertete.  Por, dmth, gjera te tilla ndodhin ne kete bot dhe mua me vjen shume keq qe njerezit jan akoma shume te papambetur.  Psh. Nje shoqja ime (arab muslim), e boni i ati te martohej me kusheririn e par.  Megjithese ajo beri c'do mos, prap u martu me ate. Sepse ai i tha qe une i kam dhan fjalen vllait tim edhe s'mund ta hedh posht.  Ajo ishte shume e dashuruar me nje shokun tim.  Sad story, they can't b together, dhe ajo levizi ne australi (ku eshte burri.)

----------


## Rebele

Sic dihet, MORALI eshte shpikur per te mbajtur njerezit nen kontroll, ose me sakte per te ngulitur nje sens vet-kontrolli ne to. Nqs marredheniet seksuale midis njerezve me lidhje gjaku nuk do konsideroheshin te PAMORALSHME nga shumica, te tilla lidhje do rezultonin ne lindje te crregullta.

----------


## Gunnar

> E para, Jerry Springer show s'eshte i vertete.  Por, dmth, gjera te tilla ndodhin ne kete bot dhe mua me vjen shume keq qe njerezit jan akoma shume te papambetur.  Psh. Nje shoqja ime (arab muslim), e boni i ati te martohej me kusheririn e par.  Megjithese ajo beri c'do mos, prap u martu me ate. Sepse ai i tha qe une i kam dhan fjalen vllait tim edhe s'mund ta hedh posht.  Ajo ishte shume e dashuruar me nje shokun tim.  Sad story, they can't b together, dhe ajo levizi ne australi (ku eshte burri.)



mesa kam degjuar ne vendet arabe martesa brenda per brenda fisit eshte shume e perhapur dhe arsyeja e ketij fenomeni eshte qe pasuria te mos shperndateht po te mbetet brenda fisit.

une kam nje pyetje ne lidhje me kete ceshtje:

Nq.s njerezit e pare kane qene adami dhe eva (sipas feve) ose edhe sipas shkences e njejta llogjike eshte; per tu shumuar a nuk u eshte dashur femijeve te tyre te riprodhohen brenda familjes?

----------


## Big Blue

> Sic dihet, MORALI eshte shpikur per te mbajtur njerezit nen kontroll, ose me sakte per te ngulitur nje sens vet-kontrolli ne to. Nqs marredheniet seksuale midis njerezve me lidhje gjaku nuk do konsideroheshin te PAMORALSHME nga shumica, te tilla lidhje do rezultonin ne lindje te crregullta.


Eshte shume e vertete ajo qe thua Rebele. Kete e kam degjuar me kohe ne Shqiperi por atehere e kam konsideruar si nje nga shume dogmat e lena nga te vjetrit. Ktu ne Angli, mutilimet fizike tek aziatiket(te cilet mbajne rekord per lidhje martesore nderfamiljare) mund ti hasesh fare lehte. Kurdet, pakistanezet dhe indianet psh, kane perqindjet me te larta ne bote te personave handikap.

----------


## Fiona

Gunnar, tashi e kuptoj arsyetimin tend.  Por, thojn qe njerezit kan ardh nga majmuni..mmmm...eva/adam apo science.  Ne kurr, s'do ta dime!!!

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Kam pare njehere ke Jerry Springer , moter e vella , (motra) kishin ngelur me barre ....cfare nuk ndodh ne kete bote .....edhe ne Amerike qe gjoja ka arritur kulmi i civilizimit ....


Springer's SHOW osht komplet FAKE
 pse cuditesh qe ne Americ mund te ndodh cdo gjo??
sa per incestin..osht gjoja me e piset qe mund te ekzistoj ne ket bote..

----------


## Darius

Raste incesti ka patur edhe ne Shqiperi qe ne kohen e Enverit ndonese nuk beheshin publike. Incesti denohej me ligj. Me kujtohet nje ngjarje qe ka ndodhur nga mesi i viteve 80 dhe qe beri shume buje. NJe familje ne lagjen kombinat te Tiranes pati nje ndodhi te tille ku babai la shtatezane vajzen e tij. Ajo qe beri buje me shume ne ate kohe ishte fakti qe vajza jo vetem se denoi babane e saj po perkundrazi ne sallen e gjyqit i kerkoi gjykatesit qe mos e denonte te jatin sepse e donte shume.
Sipas psikologeve rastet e incestit jane shume te pranishem ne familjet me nje nivel shume te ulet kulturor dhe arsimor, kryesisht ne zonat rurale, ato te thella qe skane komunikime shume te shpeshta me civilizim ne kuptimin e ngushte te fjales.

----------


## Henri

Dmth nëse incesti nuk rezulton në fëmijë, atëherë nuk është problem?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Sipas psikologeve rastet e incestit jane shume te pranishem ne familjet me nje nivel shume te ulet kulturor dhe arsimor, kryesisht ne zonat rurale, ato te thella qe skane komunikime shume te shpeshta me civilizim ne kuptimin e ngushte te fjales.


Pepi, keta qe permend ti, mund te jene gjithcka pervecse psikologe. E them kete se incesti ka qene dhe eshte pjese e natyres njerezore, e asaj skute te erret ky drita s'ka mundur te hyje kurre. Pertoj te hyj ne te thella tani, por po ti merrja civilizimet me rradhe (qe nga antikiteti dhe deri ne ditet e sotme) kishe per te pare qe incesti nuk ben dallim fare kur vjen puna per nivel kulturor, per te mos thene qe ne shume raste, eshte shfaqur si "luks" i aristokracise. (kur them "luks" nuk i referohem dickaje te pranueshme nga morali i kohes, po nje deshire ekstravagante e njerezve "te privilegjuar")

Me keto qe thashe nuk dua te mbroj incestin si akt te pranueshem; dua vetem te ve ne dukje natyren e tij.

----------


## Darius

Cupke nuk thashe qe eshte dicka psikologjike po te dhashe nje shembull sesi e konsiderojne psikologet. Fakti tjeter eshte qe flasim per incestin ne ditet e sotme dhe jo ne lashtesi. Bere mire qe si hyre fare atij argumenti sepse sdo ishte vendi. E di mire se si ka qene ne kohet e kaluara apo edhe me mbrapa dhe ne cfare klasash ka qene tipik. Por po flasim per incestin ne ditet e sotme...

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Thone qe njeriu ka ardh nga majmuni.


I strongly refuse to believe the above!  :buzeqeshje:  Mgjths. cdo njeri ka mendimin e tij.

Me sa pashe me siper, shume po flitet per incestin, por cfare konsideroni si te tille? Maredheniet intime ne familjen imediate apo edhe lidhjet midis kusherinjve te pare?

Me sa di une, lidhjet martesore midis kusherinjve te pare ndalohen me ligj ne U.S.A.; mgjtht, ky ligj nuk egziston ne asnje nga shtetet Evropiane?? Martesat midis kusherinjve te pare kane egzistuar ndoshta qe ne zanafillen e egzistences se njeriut, egzistojne, dhe do te egzistojne. Dhe jane te perhapura ne shume kultura, qe nga familjet mbreterore e deri tek fshataret e zonave me te thella te Indise.

A jane foshnjet e lindura midis 2 kusherinjve me te predisposuara per te pasur probleme shendetesore-mendore? Rekomandohet qe sa me larg te jene gjenet midis 2 partnereve, aq me i forte gjenetikisht del femija...si nga tiparet fizike dhe ato gjene qe do kaloje tek brezi ardhshem. 
Me sa mbaj mend nga 1 klase gjenetike qe kam marre shekuj me pare,  :ngerdheshje:  kusherinjte e pare kane afro 1/8 e gjeneve te perbashket....qe nuk eshte mjaft per te shkaktuar semundje ne nje perqindje te konsiderueshme ne krahasim me pjesen tjeter te popullsise....ndoshta, ne disa %. Kjo sepse kodi gjenetik ben mutations (gabime ose rikombinime pa qeder) duke i dhene femijes nje variacion te vecante te tijin. Por nese ne 1 familje keto martesa ndodhin brez pas brezi midis kusherinjve te pare, atehere the genetic pool eshte shume e vogel....pa variacione dhe normalisht qe mund te priten probleme gjenetike si Cystic Fibrosis (ku duhen dy allelle difektoze te prodhojne semundjen).

Per veten time, martesen midis kusherinjve s'e kaperdij dot sepse kushot e mi i kam si vellezer. Se c'ben bota, eshte pune tjeter. Por me sa lexova ne 1 artikull te edicionit te Prill 2002 of the Journal of Genetic Counseling, studimi NUK i ndalon keto lloj martesash, vecse kerkohet qe te bejne teste gjenetike ne fillim.

p.s. no sherr, please.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Kam pare njehere ke Jerry Springer , moter e vella , (motra) kishin ngelur me barre ....cfare nuk ndodh ne kete bote .....edhe ne Amerike qe gjoja ka arritur kulmi i civilizimit ....


Hahaha, une kam pare gjyshen me nipin ne kete emision. Amon se s'kishte gjo me te shpifme, sidomos kur e mendon se sa larg shkojne njerezit vec per i grusht pare.....se thone qe emisioni s'eshte i vertete.


Henry, dhe po mos rezultonte ne femije, incesti mbetet incest....degjenerim!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Legjion

> Thone qe njeriu ka ardh nga majmuni.


injoranca e fetarëve, ç'ti bësh




> I strongly refuse to believe the above! Mgjths. cdo njeri ka mendimin e tij.


ti refuzon "të besosh", kështu që çdo njeri ka "besimin" e tij, deshe të thoshe. realiteti është një (dhe s'varet nga besimi)

për inçestin pastaj, mospraktikimi i tij është çështje praktike, përvoja tha që është i keq se jep fëmijë me të meta mendore, shkatërron bërthamën familjare etj. -> ka dy lloje moralesh, morali që lind nga përvoja, dhe morali që lind nga libra katunarësh prej shkretëtire. i pari kuptohet që i ka fillesat bashkë me shoqërinë njerëzore dhe si i tillë është provuar historikisht dhe evolucioni shoqëror e ka zgjedhur si të përshtatshëm për përjetësimin e njeriut si specie. morali shkretëtiras është siç ia thotë dhe emri, plus që është hedhur poshtë nga ana historike, për "fat të keq" s'mbushi dot as  1 mijë vjetshin- thjesht disa i ngatërrojnë moralet përvojore me ato fetare, shumë e bëjnë gjoja pa dashje dhe ia këpusin tërë moraleve për lesh

siç thotë dhe henri, gjithçka shihet nga këndi i riprodhimit, po sot ka kontraceptivë, pra mund të bëhet seks inçestual pa pasoja (relative me qëllimin). kjo s'është gjë e re ama, çështja këtu është që inçesti si veprim është hedhur poshtë nga evoluimi i shoqërisë, si inferior ndaj përshtatjes në këtë mjedis dhe qëllimeve të shoqërive që e kanë hedhur poshtë atë (gjithë botës?)- pse-ja në rastin e ruajtjes apo jo të këtij morali ka të bëjë me qëllimin e shoqërisë përkatëse. shqipot p.sh. s'kanë ndërmend të krijojnë apo të mbajnë e eksportojnë qytetërim, ashtu si as amerikanët,etj. pra familjet e tyre mund fare mirë t'i zbërthejnë dhe të jetojnë në kope derisa të vdesin me ritme të përshpejtuara. inçesti jep një ndihmë të rëndësishme drejt kësaj. nuk është se i prish punë popujve të tjerë kjo. sa më shumë shoqëri të vetëshkatërrohen aq më mirë është për mbetësit, se përfitojnë tokë dhe rezerva natyrore.

----------


## Legjion

këtë tabelë të re vendos para jush: predikoni inçestin

----------


## BRADYKININ

> injoranca e fetarëve, ç'ti bësh


Ne fakt, "evolucioni i njeriut nga majmuni" eshte teoria e evolimit e Darvinit.  :shkelje syri: 





> ti refuzon "të besosh", kështu që çdo njeri ka "besimin" e tij, deshe të thoshe. realiteti është një (dhe s'varet nga besimi)


Jo, jo, une doja te thoja ate qe thashe.  :shkelje syri:  Une refuzoj te besoj se e kam prejardhjen nga majmuni; megjithate cdo njeri ka MENDIMIN e tij ne lidhje me kete ceshtje....

Po, REALITETI eshte NJE por deri tani nuk kemi ndonje prove egzakte nga shkenca e ndoshta vetem vdekja do i jape pergjigje atyre pyetjeve qe mbare njerezimi ka joggle for centuries. Deri atehere, mbeshtetemi ne besimet tona individuale te tipit "realiteti eshte kshu si them une dhe te tjeret jane gabim." E kemi kete te drejte, apo jo?

----------


## Legjion

> Postuar më parë nga Legjion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga Fiona
> 
> ...


apo mos "evolucioni i njeriut nga majmuni" është thjesht injoranca e fetarëve ;)





> Jo, jo, une doja te thoja ate qe thashe. ;) Une refuzoj te besoj se e kam prejardhjen nga majmuni; megjithate cdo njeri ka MENDIMIN e tij ne lidhje me kete ceshtje....


mos ngatërro opinionin me mendimin ;)





> Po, REALITETI eshte NJE por deri tani nuk kemi ndonje prove egzakte nga shkenca e ndoshta vetem vdekja do i jape pergjigje atyre pyetjeve qe mbare njerezimi ka joggle for centuries. Deri atehere, mbeshtetemi ne besimet tona individuale te tipit "realiteti eshte kshu si them une dhe te tjeret jane gabim." E kemi kete te drejte, apo jo?


nga pavioni 17, po - nuk të ngacmon njeri çfarëdo që të thuash, pavarësisht sa lidhje ka me realitetin ;)

----------


## BRADYKININ

Legjion, me fal qe po te them por ne po flasim ne frekuenca shume te largeta, prandaj nuk ja vlen te debatoj mbi ato qe ke thene!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Legjion

çështja është që të gjithë flasin për evolucionin *pa e ditur se çfarë thotë evolucioni*  dhe këtë e quajnë "KAM MENDIMIN TIM"...

nëse të duket shumë larg kjo frekuencë, punë antene shkon dhe ky muhabet, ça të them më dhe unë, as që kam për qëllim të fyej njeri me termin injorancë, por kur nuk di diçka ashtu thuhet dhe në shqip dreqi e mori

----------

